# Study Visa to PRP [Direct]



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Is there anyone who has applied directly from Study Permit to Permanent Residence, which falls under 27(b) and Using the Waiver [Signed by Min. Gigaba]?

What *other* documents have you attached to increase your chances of being granted?

Please assist.


----------



## Optimistic33 (Apr 5, 2014)

You still need to at least get a letter from your head of department to testify that your skill/degree is a critical skill as per the gazette.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes if you are applying under 27(b) critical skills then you will need to quality under Critical Skills Permit.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

*SA Graduate Permanent Residence*



Optimistic33 said:


> You still need to at least get a letter from your head of department to testify that your skill/degree is a critical skill as per the gazette.


Thank you for your response.

1. May you please elaborate what you mean by the "Letter from the Head of Department".

2. From which department shall one obtain this letter?

3. What if the Skill is listed in the Critical Skills List, and has included a Motivational Letter does one need that letter in {2} above.

4. The letter from the professional body (accredited by SAQA) does state that the member possesses a qualification that fall under the category listed under the critical skills.

Please clarify.


----------



## Optimistic33 (Apr 5, 2014)

If you have a letter from a body saying you qualify under the critical skill then that’s fine. I thought you were a graduate with no proof that you indeed fall under critical skills. 

Head of department of your university is what I meant. But you don’t need that since you already have one.


----------

